# Tv Sanyo no enciende solicito circuito eléctrico



## Osvaldo leone (Nov 11, 2019)

chasis B10E0850A y B10E0850B


----------



## KareDany (Nov 12, 2019)

Un saludo colegas, 

Osvaldo leone te adjunto este Manual de Sanyo , por si te pudiese ser de ayuda, aunque no es exactamente el que necesitas pues este es chassis LA3-D y necesitas chassis LA3-C.

KareDany


----------



## Osvaldo leone (Nov 12, 2019)

Gracias me guió algo


----------



## KareDany (Nov 13, 2019)

Un buen día para los colegas de forosdeelectronica. 

Osvaldo sube listado de los circuitos integrados que utiliza el TV Sanyo que intentas reparar para tratar de encontrar un esquema que tenga los mismos ( microcontrolador, regulador de la fuente de alimentación, salida vertical, salida de audio, jungla de video).

Saludos de:

KareDany.


----------



## Osvaldo leone (Nov 13, 2019)

IC 201= LA 7687A 7ME8  A el chasis es B10E0850A AR 8700 LA3C
La imagen se ve borrosa en 20 minutos  se ve perfecto debe haber un falso contacto, igual fui re soldando varios componentes y mejoró bastante bien.

tengo otro que es IC 271 ;LC 89950 ,8TR5G

se ve mal y después de 20 minutos se ve bien


----------



## KareDany (Nov 14, 2019)

Osvaldo, fijáte si estos esquemas de Hisense (acorde a sus componentes) se ajustan más al chassis que intentas reparar.

Saludos:

KareDany.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 14, 2019)

*Osvaldo leone *cambiaste el zócalo del tubo ?


----------



## Osvaldo leone (Nov 14, 2019)

No lo re solde todos los componentes  y mejoro bien
si me sirven y las tensiones me dan bien como el primer esquema

En el ic 271 ; LC 89950-8TR5G = pata 1=1.6 v ;pata 2=9.0 V; pata 3= 1.7 v; pata 4= 0 v ; pata 5= 2.4 v; pata 6=5.1 v; pata 7=2.4 v; pata 8=0 v; pata 9=2.7 v: pata 10= 1.9 v; pata 11= 1 v; pata 12= 5.1 v; pata 13= 1.3 v; pata 14= 0 v


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 15, 2019)

. . .  Haceme caso . . . Probá a  resoldar el zócalo y limpiarlo con alcohol isopropilico


----------



## Osvaldo leone (Nov 15, 2019)

Lo re soldé todo, terminé de limpiarlo con el alcohol isopropílico y la imagen se ve bien después de 20 minutos de encendido.

Finalmente pude reparar el tv, re soldé todo el zócalo y lo limpie con el alcohol y también re soldé los componentes Q 661- D1913 y C275- 1000 u.

No se cambió nada, todos falsos contactos, gracias a todos por la ayuda recibida, un saludo Osvaldo.


----------

